# The Shield or The Wire?



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I've never seen a single episode of either series. I don't have time to watch them both right now. Which one should I choose?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The Wire is the only tv show I've ever seen that could actually be real life. It's the unquestioned #1 show of all time in my book. Everybody could be a real person and every event could actually happen. The Shield is an excellent tv show in its own right. It's a lot more action-y than The Wire. If you like a lot of stuff to happen in an episode then The Shield's for you. Things move at a slower pace in The Wire.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Watch them both (in time) so it doesn't really matter. Personally I would rate them equally for my enjoyment factor.

The Shield is probably easier to get into.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Back when they initially aired, we tried both at the same time. As has been stated, The Shield has more action and is more immediately accessible. After about three episodes of each, we decided to stick with The Shield and dropped The Wire. A few weeks later, a friend who was also watching both urged us to give The Wire another try. Thank the TV Gods he did.

Upon starting over and sticking with it, The Wire became our favorite TV show of all time. Perhaps even my favorite show of any kind of all time. So rich, so real. 

You can't go wrong with either show, but for me The Wire is pretty much the most perfect piece of work I've ever seen.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The Wire, by far. I liked The Shield a lot but it had a lot of ups and downs. Especially in the early seasons.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I've been watching The Wire on HBOGo the last few weeks. I made it to the last season, but I've liked it less and less as the seasons went on. Right now I've got 3 episodes left to the end and have pretty much no motivation to finish it. I don't know why this show gets all the love that it does. It's mostly unlikable people doing dumb things.

Never watched The Shield.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Never watched The Wire, but I wholeheartedly endorse The Shield. And I disagree that the series "had a lot of ups and downs". It was consistently high quality, intense television that had me on the edge of my seat all the time...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I've been watching The Wire on HBOGo the last few weeks ...


How does one access HBOGo? The nice thing about The Shield is that it's available on Amazon Prime, so I can stream it through my Roku.

Edit: I just realized that HBOGo can be streamed through the Roku as well, but for some reason Comcast is not supported. That sucks!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Those are two of my three favorite TV shows ever. You cant' go wrong with either one. I would suggest starting with The Shield. If you aren't drawn in to The Shield after watching the pilot, maybe it's not for you. The Wire may take a few episodes to grow on you. It wasn't that way with me, but it was with some other people I know.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> Those are two of my three favorite TV shows ever ...


Out of curiosity, what's the third one?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I'll echo the other comments that The Wire was some of the best TV I have ever seen. I really enjoyed the Shield too but would rank The Wire ahead of it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

The Wire, probably a good 6-7 characters that are my all time favorites, BEFORE any other show! Just pure amazing character depth, you root for and against every single person

The Shield was very good too


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> Those are two of my three favorite TV shows ever. You cant' go wrong with either one. I would suggest starting with The Shield. If you aren't drawn in to *The Shield after watching the pilot*, maybe it's not for you. The Wire may take a few episodes to grow on you. It wasn't that way with me, but it was with some other people I know.


I've watched every ep of The Wire on dvd, but am only through S2 of The Shield. At this point, I would recommend The Wire.

In regards to the bolded, one of the eps in S2 of the The Shield was called "pre-pilot". Other than the name, it showed up on one of the discs like it was a regular ep. I talked to my buddy here at work and he said it was never aired. It was exactly what the title sounds like ... it was an ep that chronologically occurred prior to the actual pilot. It was kind of cool and I would recommend any Shield fans to try and catch it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> The Wire, probably a good 6-7 characters that are my all time favorites, BEFORE any other show! Just pure amazing character depth, you root for and against every single person
> 
> The Shield was very good too


So many actors/actresses that are from The Wire that I see in other shows and immediately think of their character in The Wire. Idris Elba has become a pretty big star, but every time I see him ... Stringer!!!


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I liked both but never finished The Wire. I loved the first season. Watched the second and lost interest. IRC the got rid of several characters I really liked. I preferred The Shield personally.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

The Wire is one of my all-time favorites.

The biggest compliment I can give The Wire might be that I DON'T wish I could see it again for the first time. I really liked it the first time through. The second time let me appreciate how masterful it really was.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> The Wire is one of my all-time favorites.
> 
> The biggest compliment I can give The Wire might be that I DON'T wish I could see it again for the first time. I really liked it the first time through. The second time let me appreciate how masterful it really was.


This, I have watched it twice through, and enjoyed it as much if not more the 2nd time!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I've watched every ep of The Wire on dvd, but am only through S2 of The Shield. At this point, I would recommend The Wire.
> 
> In regards to the bolded, one of the eps in S2 of the The Shield was called "pre-pilot". Other than the name, it showed up on one of the discs like it was a regular ep. I talked to my buddy here at work and he said it was never aired. It was exactly what the title sounds like ... it was an ep that chronologically occurred prior to the actual pilot. It was kind of cool and I would recommend any Shield fans to try and catch it.


Pretty sure it was called "co-pilot." I think it aired but could be wrong. Anyway, you're right that any Shield fans who haven't seen it would like it.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the third one?


Three's Company.

But seriously, it's Breaking Bad. There are lots of shows I love, but if I had to rank them in terms of the "best," those are my top three.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

You have to invest in watching The Wire. There are places where you might need to listen to a conversation a few times or go to CC to understand what they are talking about. 

The Shield you can just let em rip.

Both great shows. I rewatched The Wire last year. Might need to rewatch The Shield again.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> Three's Company.
> But seriously, it's Breaking Bad. There are lots of shows I love, but if I had to rank them in terms of the "best," those are my top three.


Precisely my choices, at least in terms of drama and likely overall. S/W/BB.

Sitcoms go Cheers/Seinfeld/MTM.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

jcondon said:


> I liked both but never finished The Wire. I loved the first season. Watched the second and lost interest. IRC the got rid of several characters I really liked. I preferred The Shield personally.


That happened to me. It took me nearly a year to watch the second season. I kept giving up on it. I can't say why without getting into spoilers and won't do that. But for anyone else with the same problem, I strongly recommend that you just keep watching. The second season gets better and the seasons after that are incredible, and they build on things that happened in seasons one and two.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The Shield


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> Pretty sure it was called "co-pilot." I think it aired but could be wrong. Anyway, you're right that any Shield fans who haven't seen it would like it.


You might be right on the name, which would make more sense. If it was labeled "pre-pilot" on the dvd, I might have skipped it by figuring out what it was just from the title. With "co-pilot", it could mean many things.

Regardless, glad I watched it. It was very cool.

Maybe my coworker simply missed the ep then, because when I was describing it to him he knew he hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

Co-Pilot was the 9th episode of Season 2 and was a flashback to the first day of the Barn.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Someday when I'm retired I'm going to give the Wire another shot. I just don't have time for it now.

I watched the first episode a couple of years ago and although I could see the quality, I just didn't care for the world they were showing. It was so dreary. Maybe I just wasn't in the right mood at the time.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm finishing up the 2nd season of The Wire tonight and I also feel it was a tough one to watch. It's definitely gained momentum in the last few eps. IMO, you really have to stick with this show. The journey is slow but you grow to appreciate that as you get deeper into the story. 

Love The Shield. You can't really compare the two shows. Both are amazing in their own way.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Both are great shows. I'd highly recommend they be on anyone's must see list. The Shield is by far the best show Michael Chiklis has ever done. The first season of The Wire is a bit slow, but picks up later on. The later seasons were progressively better.

I'd also highly recommend "Homicide: Life on the Street." It's also set in Baltimore like The Wire and was a groundbreaking show of its time. In fact, PBS ran a special about it called the best show on TV that nobody was watching.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Someday when I'm retired I'm going to give the Wire another shot. I just don't have time for it now.
> 
> I watched the first episode a couple of years ago and although I could see the quality, I just didn't care for the world they were showing. It was so dreary. Maybe I just wasn't in the right mood at the time.


I keep trying to get my wife to watch The Wire and she says it's too depressing and she can't understand what anyone is saying. That's what I say to her about Downton Abbey.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

max99 said:


> Co-Pilot was the 9th episode of Season 2 and was a flashback to the first day of the Barn.


So it was part of the "regularly scheduled eps". I'll have to tell my coworker that he must have just missed it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Depends... for ME, The Shield was just _too_ cruel and I ended up deleting the SP. Some of the things that happened to people were so dark and disturbing that they literally haunted me for days afterward. Probably because in my mind, I knew that there are actually people in the World that would do things like that... 

So The Shield is not for the faint of heart. The Wire was pretty good but there's an unnecessary amount of foul language in it. Every character talks like Dexter's sister in that show. Personally, if I had to pick, I'd probably go The Shield, but beware.... there's some sick ass psychos in that show. 

ETA: boy I sound like prude...


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Depends... for ME, The Shield was just _too_ cruel and I ended up deleting the SP. Some of the things that happened to people were so dark and disturbing that they literally haunted me for days afterward. Probably because in my mind, I knew that there are actually people in the World that would do things like that...
> 
> So The Shield is not for the faint of heart. The Wire was pretty good but there's an unnecessary amount of foul language in it. Every character talks like Dexter's sister in that show. Personally, if I had to pick, I'd probably go The Shield, but beware.... there's some sick ass psychos in that show.
> 
> ETA: boy I sound like prude...


Funny that you mention Dexter. I watch(ed) The Shield, The Wire, The Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones...but I couldn't handle Dexter. Partly because I didn't think it was a "good" show (I just didn't like it that much) but also something about the killing and the gore bothered me. Though I've probably seen worse on the other shows I watch.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> Funny that you mention Dexter. I watch(ed) The Shield, The Wire, The Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones...but I couldn't handle Dexter. Partly because I didn't think it was a "good" show (I just didn't like it that much) but also something about the killing and the gore bothered me. Though I've probably seen worse on the other shows I watch.


The first two seasons which were based on the Novels were the best, but overall it's been pretty good. They are wrapping the series this year and I think it's a wise decision.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Depends... for ME, The Shield was just _too_ cruel and I ended up deleting the SP. Some of the things that happened to people were so dark and disturbing that they literally haunted me for days afterward. Probably because in my mind, I knew that there are actually people in the World that would do things like that...
> 
> So The Shield is not for the faint of heart. The Wire was pretty good but there's an unnecessary amount of foul language in it. Every character talks like Dexter's sister in that show. Personally, if I had to pick, I'd probably go The Shield, but beware.... there's some sick ass psychos in that show.
> 
> ETA: boy I sound like prude...


There was a realistic amount of foul language in the Wire for urban Baltimore, blue collar dock worker Baltimore, and BCPD Baltimore.

So you didn't like either, didn't finish one (at least) and you're giving recommendations?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

And yet you're from Baltimore with a Pittsburgh helmet as your avatar. 

Go Ravens!


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

The Wire, I still see as best show ever.
The Shield, great entertaining show.
Homicide Life on the Streets, watch it before you watch the wire, it warms you up to the style and is also an awesome show in and of itself. Andre Braugher in "the box" created some of the best scenes EVER in cop shows.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> And yet you're from Baltimore with a Pittsburgh helmet as your avatar.


He may not be _from _Baltimore......just _currently _in Baltimore.

Go LIONS.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I only watched one episode of The Shield, so I can't comment on it.

But The Wire is the single greatest achievement in the history of TV. So at some point, you owe it to yourself to watch it. I would recommend starting today, or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> I only watched one episode of The Shield, so I can't comment on it.
> 
> But The Wire is the single greatest achievement in the history of TV. So at some point, you owe it to yourself to watch it. I would recommend starting today, or tomorrow at the latest.


How can you say that if you haven't watched The Shield - maybe it is the single greatest achievement


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought the fourth season of The Wire - the season of the school kids - was the most perfect thing I've ever seen on tv.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I thought the fourth season of The Wire - the season of the school kids - was the most perfect thing I've ever seen on tv.


I thought Morgan Fairchild guest starring on Happy Days was the most perfect thing I've ever seen on TV, but The Wire was a better show.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> .... The Wire is the single greatest achievement in the history of TV.


The problem is that you are hardly the first person to say this. In fact, so many people have said how amazing the show is, that I worry it can't possibly live up to the expectations I have for it.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> And yet you're from Baltimore with a Pittsburgh helmet as your avatar.
> 
> Go Ravens!


 <middle finger icon>

My father's side of the family is from the 'Burgh and my mom was German. I was raised properly as a Steeler fan like every child of a Pittsburgh native well before the Colts loaded up the Mayflower vans and left their fans rooting for the Baltimore Stallions CFL team.

And I'll be at the Thanksgiving game sporting my Hines Ward jersey with the other half of Ravens stadium wearing black and gold.

38 years within 10 miles of Baltimore city is enough to have some knowledge on the subject.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

fmowry said:


> <middle finger icon>


Real classy and just about what I'd expect from a Steelers fan. Too bad the Squealers aren't going anywhere anytime soon. Sports critics are already saying they're done for the year. 



> My father's side of the family is from the 'Burgh and my mom was German. I was raised properly as a Steeler fan like every child of a Pittsburgh native well before the Colts loaded up the Mayflower vans and left their fans rooting for the Baltimore Stallions CFL team.


So, brainwashed from birth. That makes sense. Perhaps we ought to have an intervention on your behalf.

Definitely a dark day for Colts fans (Baltimore, not the Indianapolis Irsays). The NFL comissioner screwed us on getting an expansion team when smaller markets ended up with them, like Jacksonville, even though we offered a better package. My son grew up as a 'Skins fan because they were the only game in town. I grew up with Johnny Unitas and the real World Champion Baltimore Colts.



> And I'll be at the Thanksgiving game sporting my Hines Ward jersey with the other half of Ravens stadium wearing black and gold.


The Maryland Stadium Authority and Joe Flacco appreciate your support (somebody has to pay his salary, why not a Steelers fan). :up: I'll be sitting home watching my big screen TV and drinking microbrews that don't require a 2nd mortgage to afford. 



> 38 years within 10 miles of Baltimore city is enough to have some knowledge on the subject.


By that reckoning, 62 years in the Baltimore area gives me even more.  Aside from not liking the Steelers due to being division rivals, I've always respected the franchise. In fact, during the years of the NFL drought in Baltimore, I probably rooted for the Steelers and the Redskins the most. The Terry Bradshaw era completely outshined the current wannabes. Now that was a football team. 



goblue97 said:


> He may not be _from _Baltimore......just _currently _in Baltimore.
> 
> Go LIONS.


But apparently he likes Baltimore enough to indicate he lives there. A real Steelers fan would never admit to that.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Tough call, but for me it's The Shield. Not only for Vic but for Shane too.

Speaking of scenes that gave me nightmares...



Spoiler



Acevedo when the gang bangers held a gun to his head and recorded it on his phone. :shudder:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> The Wire, I still see as best show ever.
> The Shield, great entertaining show.
> Homicide Life on the Streets, watch it before you watch the wire, it warms you up to the style and is also an awesome show in and of itself. Andre Braugher in "the box" created some of the best scenes EVER in cop shows.


I sit possible to watch H:LOTS on line anywhere yet? I've looked in the past, but it's been a while.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I sit possible to watch H:LOTS on line anywhere yet? I've looked in the past, but it's been a while.


I don't know. It's been a while, but t o r r e n t should still work


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> I'll echo the other comments that The Wire was some of the best TV I have ever seen. I really enjoyed the Shield too but would rank The Wire ahead of it.


Agreed.

The Wire is/was just so darn good.

I look forward to watching it again. I doubt I'll watch The Shield again, though loved it the first time.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I sit possible to watch H:LOTS on line anywhere yet? I've looked in the past, but it's been a while.


I'm sure you could watch it while sitting. You might stand and cheer occasionally though.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fahtrim said:


> Homicide Life on the Streets, watch it before you watch the wire, it warms you up to the style and is also an awesome show in and of itself. Andre Braugher in "the box" created some of the best scenes EVER in cop shows.


I haven't seen The Wire. I loved The Shield, and even more, I loved H:LOTS! Great show!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I'm sure you could watch it while sitting. You might stand and cheer occasionally though.


a comedian eh?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> a comedian eh?


I sit that obvious?


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

The Wire is possibly the best tv show ever written. Many of the Actors are locals so its authentic. The real crime not one Emmy award? Why? Possibly because most of the actors were individuals of color. Not one Emmy! really?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

JasonD said:


> The Wire is possibly the best tv show ever written. Many of the Actors are locals so its authentic. The real crime not one Emmy award? Why? Possibly because most of the actors were individuals of color. Not one Emmy! really?


Man that's some bs.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JasonD said:


> The Wire is possibly the best tv show ever written. Many of the Actors are locals so its authentic. The real crime not one Emmy award? Why? Possibly because most of the actors were individuals of color. Not one Emmy! really?





JohnB1000 said:


> Man that's some bs.


You got that right...what a load...


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

markz said:


> I haven't seen The Wire. I loved The Shield, and even more, I loved H:LOTS! Great show!


You would mostly likely enjoy The Wire then. Highly recommend.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I finished the first season of 'The Shield' last night. Burned through all 13 episodes in about a week. Very entertaining show! I love the frenetic camera work, and Chiklis does a great job. Prior to this show, I was only familiar with him from The Fantastic Four movies. It's also interesting to see a much younger Walton Goggins. I've always liked his character on 'Justified'.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

The Shield is a great, great, great show. However, The Wire is the best of all time.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

bengalfreak said:


> The Shield is a great, great, great show. However, The Wire is the best of all time.


This.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

As said, The Shield is a great, great, great show, in my opinion The Wire is a much more sophisticated show. It had enough action to satisfy my man genes, it was intricate enough to keep me wondering but most of all it made me feel the utter hopelessness of living in that environment.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I finished the first season of 'The Shield' last night. Burned through all 13 episodes in about a week. Very entertaining show! I love the frenetic camera work, and Chiklis does a great job. Prior to this show, I was only familiar with him from The Fantastic Four movies. It's also interesting to see a much younger Walton Goggins. I've always liked his character on 'Justified'.


It's funny to hear you say that about Chiklis, when I first watched the Shield I had only seen him in The Commish and it took me quite a few episodes to get that out of my head.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

The final season of The Shield was the most tense and suspenseful television viewing I have ever experienced. Before there was Walter White, Vick Mackey was the original "Why the hell am I rooting for this guy?" guy.
That being said, you can't go wrong choosing either one.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

In my opinion, _The Wire_ was gripping and very well executed TV and, like many others, rank it right up there with the best that's ever been on TV.

That being said, I was much more a fan of _The Shield_ and found it to be much more 'entertaining' TV. And I have to give a nod to Timbeau, my prior exposure to Chiklis was strictly from _The Commish_ - took a wee bit of getting used to, but he made me forget that role rather quickly and he 'became' Vic Mackey.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

When Chiklis originally auditioned for the role, all the producers knew him from was as the aging, shlubby Commish too.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The Wire.

I haven't as yet caught back up with The Shield.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

The Wire wins for me. Large ensemble where nearly everyone has a story and depth of character. It's as much about the life of a city as the people in it. Not just the cops vs dealers story of the first season.

The Shield has the smaller enseble, but centers on them. Definitely more action for the primaries!

Both worthy choices. As noted by others, Homicide: Life on the Street is another winner though a bit more procedural. Great "intro" to Baltimore and The Wire 

No bad choices there


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> When Chiklis originally auditioned for the role, all the producers knew him from was as the aging, shlubby Commish too.


Chikis was also John Belushi in Wired which got him blackballed.

He did a great job as Jerry/Curley Howard in the 2000 The Three Stooges.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I also forgot. You should watch The Wire, for no other reason, than seeing a young Callie Thorne topless.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> I also forgot. You should watch The Wire, for no other reason, than seeing a young Callie Thorne topless.


Or you could just google it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Or you could just google it.


A quick search found this tasty little scene from Californication ... 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15fa21_callie-thorne-topless_redband


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

The Wire. All the accolades are spot on. The Shield was also great, but it was a 4 or 5-time All Star performer compared to The Wire being a no-doubt-about-it 1st ballot HOF and on the very short list for greatest player ever. The thing about The Wire that made it so compelling for me is that it immerses the viewer into a subset of society that most viewers would not otherwise experience, much less inhabit.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm now done with Season 2 of The Shield, and still very much enjoying it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I just watched the last episode of Season 5 of The Shield ...



Spoiler



Holy crap! My heart is still racing. The scene where Shane kills Lem was really hard to watch. Just heartbreaking stuff. Out of all the Strike Team guys, Lem was easily the most likable. I'm still in utter disbelief that they killed him off.


What a great show! I can't wait to see what happens in the last two seasons.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Your spoiler is for The Shield but I assumed it would be for The Wire based on your post immediately before it.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Your spoiler is for The Shield but I assumed it would be for The Wire based on your post immediately before it.


Yeah, that would have been good to know.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I almost clicked it too, but then noticed the "last two seasons" comment; the Wire only had 5 seasons. Still it would be best to be very clear about what show you're spoiling when there are more than one in the subject.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Your spoiler is for The Shield but I assumed it would be for The Wire based on your post immediately before it.





jradosh said:


> Yeah, that would have been good to know.





madscientist said:


> I almost clicked it too, but then noticed the "last two seasons" comment; the Wire only had 5 seasons. Still it would be best to be very clear about what show you're spoiling when there are more than one in the subject.


My sincere apologies, guys. I had accidentally typed "The Wire" in the first post, when I meant to type "The Shield". I haven't actually watched any of The Wire yet. Since nobody had commented since my last post, I mistakenly thought my second post was an extension of the first. I went back and edited both of my posts to avoid any future confusion. Once again, I'm very sorry if this spoiled anything for anyone.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

gweempose said:


> My sincere apologies, guys. I had accidentally typed "The Wire" in the first post, when I meant to type "The Shield". I haven't actually watched any of The Wire yet. Since nobody had commented since my last post, I mistakenly thought my second post was an extension of the first. I went back and edited both of my posts to avoid any future confusion. Once again, I'm very sorry if this spoiled anything for anyone.


No problem, at least from me. Spoilers don't bother me much. Plus, I can't remember worth a crap, anyway.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

gweempose said:


> I just watched the last episode of Season 5 of The Shield ...
> 
> What a great show! I can't wait to see what happens in the last two seasons.


Amazing show, one of my favorites, some very powerful moments.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

By the time I ever get to watch "The Shield" I'll have forgotten the spoiler so... no worries here


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I finally watched the finale of The Shield last night. It was a powerful and fitting conclusion to an excellent series.

And now on to The Wire ...


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

gweempose said:


> I finally watched the finale of The Shield last night. It was a powerful and fitting conclusion to an excellent series.
> 
> And now on to The Wire ...


Omar's comin!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I finally watched the finale of The Shield last night. It was a powerful and fitting conclusion to an excellent series.
> 
> And now on to The Wire ...


Remember... at least 3 episodes before passing any judgement


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Remember... at least 3 episodes before passing any judgement


I'd say, watch the whole first season, if you don't enjoy it then something is wrong with you


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Remember... at least 3 episodes before passing any judgement





MikeMar said:


> I'd say, watch the whole first season, if you don't enjoy it then something is wrong with you


Of course once he watches 3 episodes he'll be hooked. My point was not to bail after 1 or 2 episodes because it's "slow" or "confusing".


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Remember... at least 3 episodes before passing any judgement


Great recommendation. We bailed after the first episode originally aired on HBO because it was so slow. It, and now Breaking Bad, are the two greatest shows of all time IMHO.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just finished season 3 of The Wire. Great show!


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Any thoughts on a potential correlation between preference for "The Shield" or "The Wire" with geographic location of the viewer? The cities in which the shows take place are, from what I gather, important characters in their own right. This is certainly true for "The Shield"; I haven't watched "The Wire" so I can't attest to it myself, but everything I've read about it suggests that it really captures the feel of Baltimore.

I grew up all over SoCal, and while I didn't hang out, go to school, or work in the parts of L.A. that are like Farmington, I recognize various locations in the show, and the ethnic/racial tensions that underlie so many of the arcs.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Doggie Bear said:


> Any thoughts on a potential correlation between preference for "The Shield" or "The Wire" with geographic location of the viewer? The cities in which the shows take place are, from what I gather, important characters in their own right. This is certainly true for "The Shield"; I haven't watched "The Wire" so I can't attest to it myself, but everything I've read about it suggests that it really captures the feel of Baltimore.
> 
> I grew up all over SoCal, and while I didn't hang out, go to school, or work in the parts of L.A. that are like Farmington, I recognize various locations in the show, and the ethnic/racial tensions that underlie so many of the arcs.


Good question. Having never been to either place, I'm interested to hear input from those who have.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Doggie Bear said:


> Any thoughts on a potential correlation between preference for "The Shield" or "The Wire" with geographic location of the viewer? The cities in which the shows take place are, from what I gather, important characters in their own right. This is certainly true for "The Shield"; I haven't watched "The Wire" so I can't attest to it myself, but everything I've read about it suggests that it really captures the feel of Baltimore.
> 
> I grew up all over SoCal, and while I didn't hang out, go to school, or work in the parts of L.A. that are like Farmington, I recognize various locations in the show, and the ethnic/racial tensions that underlie so many of the arcs.


I grew up, went to school in a few locations in the L.A. area; even had a couple of stints residing in L.A. jails. I later worked at a few L.A. locations. I don't think that really enhanced my love for The Shield much, just thought it was a great drama. What really got me about The Shield was something similar to what I loved in Breaking Bad and Justified and Dexter to some degree:


Spoiler



I was rooting for the bad guys


I've never been to Baltimore, but I've always suspected The Wire was very realistic almost to the level of a documentary. I really liked The Wire, and thought it educational and entertaining; a great combination, but where The Shield is in my top 10, The Wire is in 20-30 range.

I saw The Shield on TV when it aired, then later heard about The Wire and watched the DVDs. I think, and this might be a good warning for those intending to watch The Wire, the hyperbole I read about The Wire prior to watching might have hurt my impression. I really enjoyed it but not as much as I expected to enjoy it.

In either case I don't think my knowledge of the location helped or hurt my enjoyment. Arrested Development on the other hand probably was more enjoyable due to being familiar with the location.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Doggie Bear said:


> Any thoughts on a potential correlation between preference for "The Shield" or "The Wire" with geographic location of the viewer? The cities in which the shows take place are, from what I gather, important characters in their own right.


Great question! I think it plays into it in SOME degree, but not enough to sway a preference for one over the other. I grew up in MA (but in the Burbs) but I will say I can see relating more to a typical East Coast city vs Cali due to that. To a lesser degree but similar, Sons of Anarchy



DavidJL said:


> I think, and this might be a good warning for those intending to watch The Wire, the hyperbole I read about The Wire prior to watching might have hurt my impression. I really enjoyed it but not as much as I expected to enjoy it.


What's funny, I heard all the "Wire is the best show EVER" a LOT before watching it, and it still topped it. I then told my Wife I thought it was the best show ever and really built it up. Then we watched it together and she said the same thing!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> Just finished season 3 of The Wire. Great show!


The fourth season of The Wire is the greatest tv show season in the history of tv.

The Wire is the only tv show I've watched where the characters act and behave like real people. The situations are real. While I love them, I had to buy into the universes of The Shield, Breaking Bad, The Sopranos in order to believe them. They're great works of fiction but they seem like fiction. The Wire feels like real life.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, I finally started watching The Wire. The reason it took me so long is because I was just about to dive into the show when HBO announced that it was remastering all the episodes in HD widescreen. I'm glad I waited. The picture quality is absolutely fantastic. I'm almost done with the first season, and I'm completely hooked. It's such a well done show.

The writing and acting are both superb. It's fun to see actors I know from other shows, especially the Walking Dead guys. I'm used to Seth Gilliam as the meek preacher Gabriel, and Larry Gilliard, Jr. as Bob. Their characters are both so different on The Wire. I've been a huge Lance Reddick fan ever since Fringe. He's an awesome actor. Idris Elba is impressive as well. Prior to this, the only thing I recall seeing him in was Pacific Rim. His portrayal of Stringer really makes me want to check out Luther. I do find that Dominic West struggles a bit with his American accent at times, but overall he does a fine job.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

You will convert to saying, it's nice seeing those actors "FROM THE WIRE" on those other shows........

Welcome to the club, you will be assimilated.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> You will convert to saying, it's nice seeing those actors "FROM THE WIRE" on those other shows........
> 
> Welcome to the club, you will be assimilated.


Whoever was in charge of casting for the show sure knew talent. I'm now a couple episodes into the second season, and already some more familiar faces have appeared ... Amy Ryan and Chris Bauer. I'm really impressed by Bauer so far. I only really knew him from Tru Blood, and he was such a buffoon on that show. It took me a few minutes to realize it was even the same actor.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Whoever was in charge of casting for the show sure knew talent. I'm now a couple episodes into the second season, and already some more familiar faces have appeared ... Amy Ryan and Chris Bauer. I'm really impressed by Bauer so far. I only really knew him from Tru Blood, and he was such a buffoon on that show. It took me a few minutes to realize it was even the same actor.


Most people don't seem to like the second season. I started watching The Wire during the second season. I thought it was great. It got me hooked to go back watch the first season.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like The Shield is not in HD. that is a bummer. viewing it on Amazon Prime was not very satisfying..


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Most people don't seem to like the second season. I started watching The Wire during the second season. I thought it was great. It got me hooked to go back watch the first season.


That's exactly how I came to it as well. As a result, I like the 2nd season much more than most seem to.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

OK, really old thread, but have to say that The Shield is still my #1 show. Watched it 2x and will probably watch it 3rd time (on Hulu)


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

In the past I would have taken The Shield over The Wire but I just got done re-watching the Wire and it's probably the best show ever made. So that's my vote


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> OK, really old thread, but have to say that The Shield is still my #1 show. Watched it 2x and will probably watch it 3rd time (on Hulu)


And are you saying that The Shield is your #1, having not watched The Wire?

Or is it your #1, even having watched The Wire?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The Shield was a really good show. The Wire was a great show in which the fictional characters seemed like every day, real life people.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The Wire is even more fun to watch now given the technology they used in 2002-2008.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Shield for me.


----------

